# Error Code 0xc0000225 - Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2



## AHA84 (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2 running Windows 8.1. When I attempted to update the operating system to Windows 10, there was an error (I'm not sure what exactly the error was, or what caused it, as I was not monitoring it at the time) and now the tablet will not boot to any operating system. When I turn it on it says: "Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart." Then, it restarts, and loads a page that says: "Recovery // Your PC couldn't start properly. // A required device isn't connected or can't be accessed. // Error code: 0xc0000225 // You'll need to use the recovery tools on your installation media. If you don't have any installation media (like a disc or USB device), contact your system administrator or PC manufacturer."

I have done some research and it appears that I will need to create a USB recovery drive, but I am not confident in exactly how to do that in a way that will work on my tablet. I am not partial to any particular operating system (between Windows 8.1 and 10), I just need a functioning tablet. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The USB drive should have been created before the problem - so i do not think you can do that now 

You should still have the recovery partition on the PC 
There is reference in the manual to the Lenovo OneKey Recovery System which says to press the Novo key
Do you have that , as i dont know that particular model and this key may apply only to ideal or other versions

Lenovo may send you a set of recovery media - if still under warranty or for a small charge , so they may be worth talking to


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

AHA84 said:


> I have done some research and it appears that I will need to create a USB recovery drive, but I am not confident in exactly how to do that in a way that will work on my tablet. I am not partial to any particular operating system (between Windows 8.1 and 10), I just need a functioning tablet. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


You may want to try here:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

Note: You still need to get your computer drivers.


----------

